# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Drivers / Taxis

## marley9808

Does anyone have any driver or taxi recommendations in Ochi area?
We will be there for the first 3 days of our trip coming up in October before we head to Negril. We will be there visiting friends but just wanted some driver recommendations if anyone had any in case we need to get around some places. We also plan to do a few tourist attractions as well so might look into just a local driver taking us rather than a tour company, not sure yet but just hoping for some recommendations of good and reasonable drivers

Thanks,
Shauna

----------


## Sam I Am

I was planning  a trip to Ochi a while back (which never happened) and I kept coming across people recommending Paul Williams as a driver in the area.  Since I have yet to travel on that side of JA, I have never used him myself, but heard lots of glowing reports:

paul849@hotmail.com

----------


## marley9808

Thanks Sam, I will check him out

----------


## Sam I Am

You might also want to look into Peat Taylor Tours.  I think that is another one I researched:
http://www.ochoriosjamaicatours.com/

----------

